# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche MFG nach Dnemark/Hanstholm/Klitte Ende Mrz bis Anfang April

## lukimaxi

von Hannover, Hamburg, Kiel? 

War noch nie oben und habe nach Kapstadt Lust, meine "Wave-Skills" weiter zu verbessern. Jemand noch Platz im Auto und Lust auf Gesellschaft?

Cheers,
Lukas

----------


## PhGrzy

Moin, wo kommst Du denn her? Bock htte ich, allerdings passt der Zeitraum nicht so ganz.

----------


## mxrave

> Moin, wo kommst Du denn her? Bock htte ich, allerdings passt der Zeitraum nicht so ganz.



Wollte von 13.4 bis 22.4 evlt. losfahren nach Dnemark oder Holland falls sich ein Mitfahrer meldet.

----------


## PhGrzy

Wir fahren vom 18.04. bis 28.04. nach Leucate und haben noch einen Platzfrei. Ist zwar Frankreich und nicht DK, aber vllt hast Du interesse?

----------


## mxrave

Mist definitiv Interesse, aber geht nur zu diesem Datum. Aber trotzdem danke!

----------

